# filtro proteccion rs232



## gus368 (Mar 1, 2007)

Que tal, ...al que sabe. Pregunto. Tengo una PC con 2 puertos RS232 con comunicacion de maquinas en la planta. El caso es que esta PC que se usa para supervisar procesos, se "RESETEA", la unica explicacion posible es que atraves de la linea de datos, RS232 se esta "colando" una señal pernisiosa que hace resetear la PC, Esto es posible?
Si bien la linea de datos RS232 poseen placas retrasoras de datos, desconozco si filtan señales o no. Mi intecion seria encontrar el modo de REGISTRAR la señal dañina, al saber feasientemente es así. 
Luego se le pondria un adecuado filtro de linea de datos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 1, 2007)

Primero revisa la toma de tierra, lo mejor es que la compartan.

La toma debe ser buena, si dudas de ella lo mejor es hacer una buena, es sencillo, un talado + maceta/martillo +2 piquetas de 1.5m (>10€)+ caja de comprobación + cable grueso y grapas de sujeción

Si quieres protejerla contra sobretensiones añadeles dos diodos zener antiparalelo de 15V/1W a cada linea de datos y conectados a masa.

Cable apantallado.

Finalmente existen RS232 optoaislados para los casos mas graves 

Evita fuentes de interferencias como motores o fluorescentes.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 4, 2007)

estas seguro que es rs232 ??? o no sera rs485 ???

pues la rs232 no soporta mucha distancia , max 15 metros , el resto es riesgo de perder datos.


ahora bien, no des por hecho que el computador esta bueno, revisa si depronto sencillamente es el computador que le pasa algo, una vez sepas que esta bien, LAS TIERRAS tienen que estar perfectas, y no pases el cable cerca a motores o de alta potencia y alta interferencia electromagn.

el cable revisa que no tenga laceraciones en alguna parte del recorrido.

revisa la tarjeta electronica que manda las señales hacia el pc, pues podria estar mandando alguna señal que provoque el malfuncionamiento del computador, si hay otra tarjeta donde la puedas cambiar y hacer la prueba pues hazlo.

Pregunta si han instalado un nuevo equipo cercano y que coincida con el dia que comenzo a fallar este sistema.


tienes posiblidad de mirar o sospsechas de perdida de datos o variaciones de datos que no coincidan con la realidad en algunos momentos ????


----------



## gus368 (Mar 20, 2007)

ante todo gracias!, a todos por sus respuestas. Hasta el momento no se ha presentado nuevamente el problema. Sin embargo, me quedan dudas al momento de plantearlo. Punto 1): tomo como hecho que la vez que se resetea la PC (esto es exacto? una señal externa puede resetear la PC )
punto 2) La puesta a tierra es buena co corrobore 
punto 3) El cable serial es RS232 y posee el circuito placas repetidoras y trasmisoras, por lo que la limitacion de 15 mts no es problema. 
TODAS las sospechas recaen sobre estas placas, ya que cuando sucede esto (reseteo de PC) o bloqueo del circuito serial.  Cuando sucede esto las placas se desconectan y funcionan nuevamente.


----------

